# Accidental 4G use.



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Im on CM9 ICS4BIONIC and I rebooted and or connected to 4G I did speed tests to confirm and it is indeed 4G will this cost me money as I am not subscribed to any 4G plan LOL.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

Uhh, are you on Verizon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Johncsuh said:


> Uhh, are you on Verizon
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yes LOL.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I did some reading and it looks like since I got an unlimited 3G plan while it was still around I can also have 4G for the same price unlimited. Cool.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## needshelp101 (Nov 4, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken you don't pay extra for 4g service.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Yes LOL.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


The bionic is a 4g phone I don't think you can get one without signing a 4g contract

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

a data plan includes 3g and 4g if you have a data plan your fine. 4g is just a different signal but doesn't require any new plan or anything

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> The bionic is a 4g phone I don't think you can get one without signing a 4g contract
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


I bought mine outright and didn't have to sign anything but it looks like everyone has around the same answers. Thanks for the help.
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

scottpole said:


> Im on CM9 ICS4BIONIC and I rebooted and or connected to 4G I did speed tests to confirm and it is indeed 4G will this cost me money as I am not subscribed to any 4G plan LOL.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


But...It is impossible to get a bionic without 4G Data plan? Please check MyVerizon. Like if you just got a 3G plan, then this is breaking news cuz you are pretty much one of a kind. Let us know


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Like I said before, if you have a 3g data plan it is the same as a 4g data plan... there is no difference. If you have a data plan you ha e access to both networks if your phone has 4g. You wont get charged more because it is no different. I got my bionic from craigslist and before that I had a DROID x. I switched them and I had 4g because the bionic was capable. a data plan is a data plan no matter which network you pull it from

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TapatalkEdit: if you mean get a bionic for special price with a contract, then yes you will need a data plan to get the special price


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Can't activate a bionic without a data plan, which, as the poster above me said, gives you whatever data is available. There's no such thing as a 3g or 4g data plan.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

bboyairwreck said:


> But...It is impossible to get a bionic without 4G Data plan? Please check MyVerizon. Like if you just got a 3G plan, then this is breaking news cuz you are pretty much one of a kind. Let us know


Well like the person above me said it is the same. I got my contract on a Droid x then bought the bionic outright about a year later. I live in a 3G only area so I pretty much was getting the bionic because of the high end specs. I have 4G about 45 minutes away so hopefully ill get it here soon.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------

